
Yelp Cuts Mark ‘First Wave’ of Tech Jobs Seen Lost to Pandemic - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-10/yelp-cuts-mark-first-wave-of-tech-jobs-seen-lost-to-pandemic
======
quercy
The people who were predicting/doomsaying a tech industry recession was going
to hit us were partly right. I guess we'll never know for sure.

My opinion is that it was going to be a slow fall, with less people trying to
become "unicorns" and less people trying to fund them.

